# DIY Sub-T Termite Treatment



## edge10 (May 19, 2009)

I have an active subterranean termite infestation and would like to get some input on a DIY treatment. First would be the termiticide . I am considering Altriset or Termidor. If equally effective I would prefer Altriset for the lower toxicity. I was also planning to spray Bora-Care on interior active infestation of the sill plates, floor joists and wall voids if necessary. 

Basement wall next to the enclosed crawl space sill plate and joists has an infestation. The termites look to have entered by the adjacent perpendicular wall at the sewer vent and traveled along the double sill plate. Should I drill/apply termiticide the interior basement floor at the enclosed crawl space because I will not have access to the exterior soil ? 

Earth-filled brick stoop and nearby basement stairwell joists has an infestation also. Should I trench on both sides of stoop and drill the exterior top of the stoop?

I can follow up with a pics or a drawing if needed.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You have the right idea but doubt your going to have the right tools to do it.
Not going to be able to do this by just using a pump sprayer.
A Pro would show up with at least 100 gal. tank, 100' of hose, high pressure pump and a whole box full of different nozzles for different parts of the job.
One of them being about a 3' nozzle for shooting chemical into the ground around the footing on the outside.
All voids in the block need to be drilled, including any piers under the house.
All piers and footings need to be trenched under the house and filled with chemical.
It's your house I'd hate to see you try to save a few bucks and have it come back to bite you in the butt and still have termites.


----------

